# Bad tasting bbq



## ROHO (Jan 16, 2015)

My wife and I have been trying to make good BBQ for years and always get disappointed. It does not matter if it is cooked in oven or grill, we chop it up, put bbq sauce on it, put it in oven to heat bbq sauce. The next time we try to eat it, we heat it up in oven or on stove and it has a strange bad taste that I can't describe. It smells and taste bad. We have thrown away many dollars worth of BBQ. What is causing this bad taste? Thanks. Please help us.


----------



## Bosko (Jan 16, 2015)

Before anyone can help, we need to know complete details as to to a few things.

1: what kind(s) of meat have you used
2: what kind of prep I.E. rubs/marinades/spices
3: what grill types.....Charcoal/ smoker/gas grill/oven
4: what temperature / time have you cooked said meats
5: what woods have you used while cooking/smoking


----------



## ROHO (Jan 16, 2015)

We hardly use a rub, but it doesn't make a difference with this bad taste. Some time we pre boil and finish in oven or gas grill. We never smoke, so far. I do have a smoker which I will try next time. We have did it so many times and removed it at different times because we don't have a temp. My wife said it's "done" and we remove it. We cook a lot of the pork and freeze it. When we want a bbq sandwich, we defrost, pour sauce over and heat in oven or top of stove in pan. Hope this helps.


----------



## Max1 (Jan 16, 2015)

Follow what Bosko said, but one main thing I saw was *OVEN, or GRILL*

Good Q is mostly done with a smoker, we need to know what you are using. If you are using Charcoal, are you using charcoal starter to sire it up? 

From your second comment I see that you boil them. This is kind of a sin with smokers. You can use your gasser as a smoker. This is not all that hard to do. This is what I would do.

Get yourself a simple rub, start your smoker with the minion method. This will allow for hours of smoking. Start out early, this is going to take a while. Most of the time it is going to take atleast 5 hours of smoking. Please don't let your wife tell you when she thinks it's done. The meat is done, when it is done. With ribs, this would be in the fifth, or sixth hour, you will see the meat retracting around the bones. You might want to do some youtube research. Check out the minion method for a heat source, then look up the 3-2-1 method. I do not use it anymore, but it is a good starting place. Remember to remove the membrane!

Here is a simple but effective rib, and butt rub. This is typically for two, to three racks of spares.


Ingredients:
1/4 cup paprika
1/4 cup packed brown sugar
1/8 cup kosher salt
1/8 cup cracked black pepper
1/8 cup ground black pepper (butcher grind)
3 TBSP. garlic powder
3 TBSP. onion powder
1 tsp. red pepper flake
1/2 tsp. ground red pepper (optional for heat)
1/2 tsp. cayenne pepper (optional for heat)

Instructions:
Mix all ingredients together, spread over top of meat evenly coating the surface


----------



## Bosko (Jan 16, 2015)

LOL I call Troll!!!!!!


----------



## Max1 (Jan 17, 2015)

Where, there are no bridges near me, so I know you are not talking about me!


----------



## ROHO (Jan 17, 2015)

Sorry, but I'm not very pleased with your forum. Good day.


----------



## Bosko (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## Max1 (Jan 18, 2015)

Okay? Bosko this it your fault!!!!!! LoL. How can someone not be pleased with us telling him exactly what to do to create great BBQ! I don't get it? Oh well.


----------



## Bosko (Jan 18, 2015)

I'll take the blame...who cares.

I just burst out loud laughing at the post, go back and re read them I have a feeling you will do the same.....


----------



## Max1 (Jan 18, 2015)

* butter boy rules!*


----------



## Bosko (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## Max1 (Jan 18, 2015)

Okay, it's official, this post has been hijacked.


----------



## Bosko (Jan 18, 2015)

Max said:


> Okay, it's official, this post has been hijacked.


----------



## bbquzz (Jan 18, 2015)

Max said:


> How can someone not be pleased with us telling him exactly what to do to create great BBQ! I don't get it? Oh well.



My thoughts exactly Max!


----------



## Max1 (Jan 18, 2015)

I know RIGHT!


----------



## Bosko (Jan 18, 2015)

I blame Max for the OP to bail...if he would keep his noodz to himself and keep from PM'ing everyone I feel more people would post here.

I mean the last batch he sent me, I felt were artistic, he never said no animals were injured during the photoshoot


----------



## Max1 (Jan 18, 2015)

You need help brother...


----------



## dummy que (Jan 20, 2015)

*bad taste*

reaheated pork always taste somewhat funky an never as good as freshly smoked and yes you do need a good themomater except when smokeing pork butt,or brisket. a butt has bult in therm. when bone pulls loose it's done brisket is cooked to probe tender any thing else cook to temp. P.S. if you don`t like the answers sorry been nice knowen yah.


----------



## Bosko (Jan 20, 2015)

It's not what you guys posted for ideas and help it was all the shit I posted.
I was just tryin to have some fun as this place needs some revival in spirt!

None the less, just because it is BBQ maybe the guy just DONT like the taste no matter how it's cooked!
You could put maple syrup on tripe, don't mean I'm going to like it.

I will say this cooking meat to death especially boiling...YUCK and then freezing it
you are asking for failure right away, you can't save it after that..

For example, dude in the blue shirt feed the camel boiled meat


----------



## boozer (Jan 22, 2015)

My guess is that op was trolling too hard. Presumably he expected someone here to call him an idiot and say that he knows nothing about bbq. Then he would counter with some non-bbq-related personal attacks, and thus temporarily relieve his extreme boredom.  
 This is all conjecture,  of course.  But to the best of my knowledge that's how interwebs trolling works.


----------



## Old Dave (Jan 23, 2015)

*Shoddy Treatment*

For what it's worth, this gentleman asked his question on several forums and one of which I visit often.

It would seem to me that his post was serious to him and he did get some help as you can see if you read the results from another forum.

The Smoke Ring

Dave


----------



## Bosko (Jan 23, 2015)

Amazing what information you can get when you sober up and speak fuckin English!!!!!
If the guy would have worded his question like that in the first place he would have received a more appropriate welcome....at least from me anyway!!


----------



## Max1 (Jan 23, 2015)

All I can say is the post started that way here as well, a few of us, including myself tried to help him out.


----------



## Bosko (Jan 24, 2015)

Max said:


> All I can say is the post started that way here as well, a few of us, including myself tried to help him out.



Sorry, but I'm not very pleased with your forum. Good day.


----------



## Max1 (Jan 24, 2015)

Good Day Sir!


----------



## ECCJ (Feb 8, 2015)

This does sound like a troll thread!


----------



## Bosko (Feb 8, 2015)

ECCJ said:


> This does sound like a troll thread!



It does now............


----------



## ECCJ (Feb 8, 2015)

Bozo (aka Bosko) just admitted to Benning the troll!


----------



## Bosko (Feb 8, 2015)

Strong second post.......close to a 5 star thread at this point


----------



## Max1 (Feb 8, 2015)

Wonder what, and if the third post will say. Damn he can almost post up pictures!


----------



## boozer (Feb 8, 2015)

I just like bbq.


----------



## ECCJ (Feb 8, 2015)

New guy can't get in on the fun?


----------



## boozer (Feb 9, 2015)

ECCJ said:


> New guy can't get in on the fun?


Of course you can!


----------



## Max1 (Feb 9, 2015)

LIES!
LoL
ALL LIES!


----------



## boozer (Feb 9, 2015)

BBQooooo!


----------



## boozer (Feb 9, 2015)

It'll be fine.


----------



## BuffaloBBQ (Feb 15, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8yT1GHoFiAw


----------



## TMB (Feb 20, 2015)

Due to this thread and others BOSKO has posted I have decided this is NO site for me.  Y'all are about as welcoming as the  flu or smallpox 

Last post,

TMB


----------



## Bosko (Feb 20, 2015)

I should run for Congress it seems I'd fit right in with my Social skills......


----------



## Jambo (Apr 29, 2015)

Not quite sure what happened on this thread..  .but thanks for the rub recipe above anyway...!!
Trying it out on my pork shoulder tonight and will let it sit for a couple of days and will throw it on the smoker on Friday....
And good day to y'all as well...


----------



## Bosko (Apr 29, 2015)

Not sure about a rub recipe in this thread but sure.....anytime your welcome........


----------



## Jambo (Apr 29, 2015)

Bosko said:


> Not sure about a rub recipe in this thread but sure.....anytime your welcome........


On page 1 Max posted up a rub recipe...trying it tonight....unless you can divulge one..??, looking for a different one from mine


----------



## Bosko (Apr 29, 2015)

Ah...I see now, this thread got so messed up it's no wonder...LOL

Max's rub is on point, check the optionals for heat as some people don't like the kick.

If you are in a pinch for time "Famous Dave's rub" is great as well


----------



## daisymae1 (Dec 12, 2015)

ROHO said:


> We hardly use a rub, but it doesn't make a difference with this bad taste. Some time we pre boil and finish in oven or gas grill. We never smoke, so far. I do have a smoker which I will try next time. We have did it so many times and removed it at different times because we don't have a temp. My wife said it's "done" and we remove it. We cook a lot of the pork and freeze it. When we want a bbq sandwich, we defrost, pour sauce over and heat in oven or top of stove in pan. Hope this helps.


I cook whole hog sometimes.  I cook almost any large pork with a dry rub,225-250 for a long time, time is based on size.  What is left over I chop and freeze.  To reheat, put in slow cooker on low, add sauce and lit it go for a while.  I've actually had good luck reheating some tough Bar B Q I cooked and couldn't keep the temp regulated.  Outside was windy and about 35 deg.  Miserable night.   After the slow cooker bath in sauce, it was as good as any I have cooked.  Good luck.:p


----------



## Max1 (Dec 21, 2015)

I saw boil!!!!


----------

